# My combo... I think I'm finally satisfied.



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Unless I see something else I like better.... 



















...with this bag on order from BorsaBella:


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I love it, very pretty! Enjoy.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Gorgeous! Enjoy it!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Love it. The Oberon covers and DecalGirl skins really make it special. Enjoy.


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

Each accessory is lovely and all complement each other perfectly.  Great!


----------



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

Really pretty and unique.  The bag goes great, too.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Great combo, looks very elegant


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

How elegant!  I have the same Oberon cover for K1 and just ordered the same BB Bag for K2.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

VERY pretty!

EL


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Very, very pretty!


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I like it 

I saw your other post....I'm off to look at their skins now


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Very nice!  It'll be quite elegant once you get your bag.  I love your skin, too.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

very, very nice - love that skin


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Love it love it love it!!!!


----------



## Latjoe (Feb 22, 2009)

Very classy ! 

Kathie


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

THAT is absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

Kindgirl said:


> Unless I see something else I like better....


That's not a DecalGirl skin right? I can tell by the back were the speakers are because her skin don't go around the speakers.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I think thats one of the skins, sold on ebay.

Very very pretty combo!


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, I really like it too. And I also have the Wave Oberon, I'm very happy with it. Can't decide if I want a skin or not though...


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

No, I found them on the Amazon site. They are very different from DecalGirl and some are actually stunning. Here are a few I really like:


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Very nice, love the combo and think the screen saver is the icing on top


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow, your combination is wonderful. Some of those other skins are truly drool-worthy as well.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh I really love some of those skins!  *runs off to find them on Amazon*


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

can you post a link to the Amazon skins here?
  
Those were really nice choices, they all look great together. It's such a hard decision with so many choices.
  Kdawna


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

kdawna said:


> can you post a link to the Amazon skins here?
> 
> Those were really nice choices, they all look great together. It's such a hard decision with so many choices.
> Kdawna


I'd like to have a link too. I actually couldn't find those on Amazon. All I found were Decalgirl skins being sold by My Gift.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Simply gorgeous!!!! Abigail needs a new cover & skin. She's been in her current outfit since October.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Actually, I found the seller on ebay. The link to his store is = http://stores.shop.ebay.com/3acp__W0QQ_sidZ368325426?_nkw=kindle

With S&H it's about $18 for a skin and the delivery time was a few days.


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

Kindgirl said:


> Actually, I found the seller on ebay. The link to his store is = http://stores.shop.ebay.com/3acp__W0QQ_sidZ368325426?_nkw=kindle
> 
> With S&H it's about $18 for a skin and the delivery time was a few days.


They are now selling them on the Amazon site also. Here's the link:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_misc?url=search-alias%3Dmisc&field-keywords=skins+kindleSK


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Lilly said:


> They are now selling them on the Amazon site also. Here's the link:
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_misc?url=search-alias%3Dmisc&field-keywords=skins+kindleSK


They're from a 3rd party on Amazon -- might be the same seller as on eBay. They have some really pretty ones! Many more choices to go with my purple Butterfly cover than Decalgirl has.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

nice


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Backing out slowly....I do NOT need another skin..


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Lilly said:


> No, I found them on the Amazon site. They are very different from DecalGirl and some are actually stunning. Here are a few I really like:


Those are really beautiful!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Now this is why a board like this is so useful.
We see not only the favorite options but alternatives.
One person can find only so many by (him/her)self.
Between the new accessory discoveries, new free books, listing of K2 features and directions for cleaning a gas grill one gets more here than expected.
Thanks all.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Whew!  I am safe this time - no KK skins.  These are really lovely.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

crebel said:


> Whew! I am safe this time - no KK skins. These are really lovely.


Lol....my thoughts exactly


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

Quick question - do you find them to be shiny or mat in finish?
Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks like that skin maker is snubbing us Kindle 1 owners. :-( Something tells me that will be a growing trend as time goes  by. It's too bad.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd say the finish was between a satin and a semi-gloss. I'd say it's a bit less shiny than my Decal Girl skin. Here's a close-up of the entire back of my skin in bright sunlight.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

it must vary, mine is very glossy


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Looks to me like at least the back covers more than the Decal Girl skins do--I know my Garden at Giverny doesn't go as far to the edges as what's pictured in stargazer's post.

There are some very pretty ones in their selection; I'll be interested to see how they wear over time versus the DG ones.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Victoria, I change mine out too much to worry about longevity!!


----------

